# Projekt



## Kajjo

*Hintergrund: *


			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Es ist im Deutschen unüblich, "Projekt" als Gegenstand zu verwenden. Man könnte Klassenarbeiten, Projektvorschläge, Hausarbeiten, Referate, Projektanträge etc. einreichen, aber keine Projekte selbst. Die Fälle, in denen es heutzutage gegenständlich verwendet wird, sind sehr unschöne Anglizismen.
> 
> Man kann aber zum Beispiel Projekte planen, beantragen, abbrechen, durchführen oder beobachten.
> 
> Kajjo





			
				heidita said:
			
		

> ...
> Interessant das mit dem Projekt. Ich hätte auch gesagt, ich gebe ein Projekt ab.


Oh ja, man kann natürlich ein Projekt abgeben, fällt mir jetzt plötzlich ein: Zum Beispiel, wenn man der Leiter vieler Projekte ist, dann kann man ein Projekt an jemand anderes abgeben.

Hier war "Projekt abgeben" aber im Sinne "Hausarbeit einreichen" oder so ähnlich gemeint, glaube ich.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> *Projekte*
> Es ist im Deutschen unüblich, "Projekt" als Gegenstand zu verwenden. Man könnte Klassenarbeiten, Projektvorschläge, Hausarbeiten, Referate, Projektanträge etc. einreichen, aber keine Projekte selbst. Die Fälle, in denen es heutzutage gegenständlich verwendet wird, sind sehr unschöne Anglizismen.
> 
> Man kann aber zum Beispiel Projekte planen, beantragen, abbrechen, durchführen oder beobachten.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Hm, das kenne ich so aber nicht. Natürlich kann man ein fertiggestelltes Projekt rechtzeigig abgeben oder erst zu spät einreichen. Seit wann soll das nicht mehr gehen?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, das kenne ich so aber nicht. Natürlich kann man ein fertiggestelltes Projekt rechtzeigig abgeben oder erst zu spät einreichen. Seit wann soll das nicht mehr gehen?



Vermutlich wird es jeder verstehen, wenn Du sagst, du gibst das Projekt ab. Vermutlich wird sich niemand darüber mokieren. Aber deswegen ist es noch nicht richtig.

Projekt: Bericht über den Abverkauf von selbstdichtenden Schaftbolzen im Jahr 2005.

Was gibst Du am Ende ab, das Projekt oder den daraus resultierenden Bericht?

Ich weiß, man sagt auch gern hinterher: "Dieser Bericht war mein Projekt." Das ist sachlich falsch. Das Projekt war die Erstellung. Der Bericht ist das Ergebnis. Was, wenn am Ende kein Bericht herauskommt, weil es nicht genügend Daten gab oder sonstwas dazwischen kam. Gab es dann gar kein Projekt?


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,

Muss mit Flovi uebereinstimmen. Den Vorschlag fuer's Projekt kann man abgeben/einreichen, aber nicht das Projekt selbst (ausser wenns vielleicht ein Modell oder so was ist). Klingt falsch. Englisch ist da liberaler: ' Hand in my project' ist eher akzeptabel.
saludos


----------



## Whodunit

Warum sollte es im Englischen richtig sein und im Deutsch falsch? Das verstehe ich nicht. Und dass eines davon falsch klingt, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht beurteilen. FloVi, was reichst du am Ende einer Übersetzung ein?

Die gesamte Übersetzung war der Vorgang, das Resultat ist erst das Übersetzte und die Quelle ist das zu Übersetzende. Dennoch gibst du eine Übersetzung und nicht das Übersetzte ab, oder? (klar, falsch wäre es nicht, aber auch nicht die einzige Möglichkeit)

Wenn mir ein Lehrer für einen Monat aufgibt, ein Projekt über den Holocaust zu gestalten, dann kann ich mich für ein Plakat inklusive Vortrag entscheiden. Ich gebe ihm also am Ende des Monats das Plakat ab und halte den Vortrag. Wo aber bleibt mein Projekt? Das Plakat war ja mein Projekt, also gebe ich auch dies ab!

Anderes Beispiel:
Ein Arbeitskollege bittet mich, bei seinem Projekt mitzuhelfen. Ich willige ein. Als er das Projekt (und nicht nur die Dias und eventuelle Aufzeichnungen) vorführen soll, stehe ich daneben als Unterstützung. Am Ende fragt die Geschäftsleitung: Wem haben Sie dieses Projekt denn zu verdanken? Ich antworte rasch und gebe zu, ein bisschen an dem Projekt geholfen zu haben (dabei kann ich die Dias und Quellen rausgesucht haben).

Wieso sollte ich denn nun nicht auch die wochenlange Arbeit (die mich das Projekt gekostet hat) abgeben?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Warum sollte es im Englischen richtig sein und im Deutsch falsch? Das verstehe ich nicht. Und dass eines davon falsch klingt, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht beurteilen. FloVi, was reichst du am Ende einer Übersetzung ein?



Du mischt Produktion und Produkt. Das Projekt ist die Produktion, das Produkt ist es, was Du verkaufst oder abgibst. Für Klinsmann gab es das Projekt "WM 2006" vorzeigen kann er nach abgeschlossenem Projekt den dritten Platz. Projektziel war der WM-Titel, das wurde nicht erreicht. Er kann nur die Medaillen für den Dritten "abgeben" Was ist jetzt aus dem Projekt "Weltmeister" geworden?

Um auf Deine Frage zu antworten: Am Ende einer Übersetzungstätigkeit (dem Projekt) reiche ich den übersetzten Text (Projektergebnis) ein.

Per Definition ist ein Projekt ein "Vorhaben", so etwas kann man nicht "abgeben", nur durchführen oder es zumindest versuchen.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Du mischst Produktion und Produkt. Das Projekt ist die Produktion, das Produkt ist es, was Du verkaufst oder abgibst. Für Klinsmann gab es das Projekt "WM 2006" vorzeigen kann er nach abgeschlossenem Projekt den dritten Platz. Projektziel war der WM-Titel, das wurde nicht erreicht. Er kann nur die Medaillen für den Dritten "abgeben" Was ist jetzt aus dem Projekt "Weltmeister" geworden?


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das im Englischen auch möglich wäre! Klinsmann könnte auch bei der englischen Presse kein "Project World Cup 2006" abgeben.



> Um auf Deine Frage zu antworten: Am Ende einer Übersetzungstätigkeit (dem Projekt) reiche ich den übersetzten Text (Projektergebnis) ein.


 
Wie würdest du also reagieren, wenn dich jemand auf deine fertige Übersetzung anspräche? Du müsstest ja dann sagen: Meine Übersetzung kann ich ihnen sowieso nicht geben, aber wenn sie den übersetzten Text meinen, dann kann ich versichern, dass es bis zum nächsten Montag klappen wird.



> Per Definition ist ein Projekt ein "Vorhaben", so etwas kann man nicht "abgeben", nur durchführen oder es zumindest versuchen.


 
Ein Projekt kann im übertragenen Sinne natürlich auch für das Durchgeführte stehen. Gehen wir zur Übersetzung zurück:

Mir bietet jemand an, einen langen Text zu übersetzen. Ich mache mich an die Arbeit und als ich fertig bin, gebe ich das "Projekt Übersetzung" ab! In dem Beispiel Klinsmann wird Projekt tatsächlich für "Absicht" verwendet, aber so ist das Wort "Projekt" nicht immer aufzufassen!


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ein Projekt kann im übertragenen Sinne natürlich auch für das Durchgeführte stehen.


In jeder Quelle, die ich anzapfe, wird Projekt mit den Worten

Vorhaben, Bau, Entwurf, Konzept, Plan oder Absicht

erläutert bzw. gleichgesetzt, jedoch nie mit dem Ziel.

Beispiel:

http://www.wissen.de/wde/generator/wissen/ressorts/bildung/woerterbuecher/index,page=3422978.html

Dass viele Leute Projekt und Projektergebnis gleichsetzen, macht es noch nicht richtig. Es gibt auch noch immer sehr viele Leute, die "Stromverbrauch" sagen.


----------



## gaer

(Elroy, thank you for splitting this. I did not see the thread earlier.)

It's true that we use "project" in a very general way in English.

I'm working on a project.
I handed in a project.
I gave up the project.
I postponed the project.

Until reading this thread I had no idea that the word was not used the same way in German.

My conclusion, base on what I've read here, is this:

When "Projekt" is used in German in the same way that "project" is used in English, the problem is not one of being understood but rather of being accepted. Those who are annoyed by "encroaching English" are also annoyed at this change in usage because it is changing the language.

Do those of you in this forum agree, or do you think I am on the wrong track?

Gaer


----------



## Gabriele

Hi,

hmmm, also ein Projekt abgeben..
das hört sich für mich nicht richtig an.

Ich kann an einem Projekt arbeiten, es abschliessen und das Ergebnis vorstellen.
Das Projekt abgeben........das würde ich nie sagen.

Grüße
G.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie würdest du also reagieren, wenn dich jemand auf deine fertige Übersetzung anspräche? Du müsstest ja dann sagen: Meine Übersetzung kann ich ihnen sowieso nicht geben, aber wenn sie den übersetzten Text meinen, dann kann ich versichern, dass es bis zum nächsten Montag klappen wird.



Der gleiche Denkfehler, sorry. Auch hier werden Arbeit und Ergebnis synonym verwendet. Denn der Begriff "Übersetzung" kann sowohl den Arbeitsvorgang als auch das Endergebnis meinen.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Der gleiche Denkfehler, sorry. Auch hier werden Arbeit und Ergebnis synonym verwendet. Denn der Begriff "Übersetzung" kann sowohl den Arbeitsvorgang als auch das Endergebnis meinen.


 
Genauso wie es "Projekt" sein kann - wie im Englischen! 

Hier hast du dir übrigens ein Eigentor geschossen:



> In jeder Quelle, die ich anzapfe, wird Projekt mit den Worten
> 
> Vorhaben, Bau, Entwurf, Konzept, Plan oder Absicht
> 
> erläutert bzw. gleichgesetzt, jedoch nie mit dem Ziel.


 
Freilich kann man einen Entwurf abgeben. Das ist genau das Gleiche. Ich kann auch einen Plan abgeben. Damit spreche ich nicht den Vorgang oder das Vorhaben an sondern die Vorüberlegung als Skizze:

Kann ich ihnen den Entwurf später abgeben? - als Skizze
Hast du überhaupt schon einen Entwurf darüber gemacht? - als Idee

Kannst du mir den Bauplan dann langbringen? - als Aufzeichnung
Welche Pläne hast du denn fürs Wochenende? - als Ideen


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Genauso wie es "Projekt" sein kann - wie im Englischen!



Einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir uns nicht einigen werden.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir uns nicht einigen werden.


 
Argumentiert man so? Verstehst du meine Argumente nicht einmal oder willst du sie nicht verstehen? Wenn es im Englischen so funktioniert, warum sollte es dann im Deutschen nicht gehen? Ich zweifle nämlich daran, dass "project" im Englischen viel mehr bedeutet als unser "Projekt".


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Argumentiert man so? Verstehst du meine Argumente nicht einmal oder willst du sie nicht verstehen? Wenn es im Englischen so funktioniert, warum sollte es dann im Deutschen nicht gehen? Ich zweifle nämlich daran, dass "project" im Englischen viel mehr bedeutet als unser "Projekt".


Wir streiten über schlicht und ergreifend eine Sache:

Kann man Projekt und Projektergebnis synonym verwenden?

Du meinst ja, ich meine nein. Das ist alles. Ob das in anderen Sprachen funktioniert, ob das einige Leute in unserem Bekanntenkreis so machen, das spielt keine Rolle. Ich denke, dass es nicht zulässig ist, Du bist anderer Meinung. Ist es so tragisch, dass wir uns da nicht einigen?


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ist es so tragisch, dass wir uns da nicht einigen?


In fact, countless discussions come down A/B choices in which there is no consensus. 

By the way, a friend of mine, who unfortunately is not a member of this group, also used "Projekt" as Who does. And this is someone I respect very much, as I do you and many others here.
[/QUOTE=FloVi]
Einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir uns nicht einigen werden.
[/QUOTE]
I would like to point out that I consider this a very reasonable and polite way to express a disinterest in continuing a circular discussion. I say much the same thing:

1) We will have to agree to disagree.
2) Let's agree to disagree.

In fact, agreeing to disagree often is essential to meet a deadline and get a _*project*_ done. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Wow, that was an intensive discussion over the weekend about my short note on the correct use of "Projekt". Since post #1 says everything I have to state and I am still absolutely sure about the truth of this statement, I just thank Flovi and the others for defending my position so nicely!

Whodunit, my guess is that your usage of "Projekt abgeben" is a pure anglicism, which might spread, but is not yet standard German. Arguing with the English usage is in no way convincing here, because everyone agrees on the English usage. Anyway, I would like to suggest that you accept the fact that it is an anglicism and not standard German. Whether one likes anglicisms and uses them is a personal decision, of course. I am not categorically opposed to them, but I like at least awareness of them.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Ich möchte nicht als ewiger Diskutierer dastehen, aber ich verstehe nicht so richtig, was an der Wendung so englisch sein soll. Das verstehe ich auch bei "ich denke" statt "ich glaube" nicht ganz, aber wenn es schlaue Leute behaupten, wird es wohl stimmen.

Klar sind wir uns über den englischen Gebrauch des Wortes "project" einig, aber das heißt nicht, dass es auch im Deutschen für "Projektarbeit" verwendet werden kann. Apropos, man kann auch eine "Arbeit" abgeben und verrichten bzw. machen, also wird auch das Wort "Arbeit" im weiteren Sinne gebraucht.

Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Wert du auf Spiegel-Online-Beispiele legst, hätte aber gerne gewusst, was du zu diesen beiden Beispielen sagst:



> Und das Nahostquartett USA, Russland, EU und UN hat nun das ambitionierteste *Projekt* zur Beendigung des Konflikts seit dem im Terror kollabierten Oslo-Prozess *vorgestellt*. (Quelle: _Der Spiegel ONLINE_)





> Grund genug für ihn, das spektakuläre *Projekt* seinem Aufsichtsrat zu *präsentieren*. (Quelle: _Der Spiegel ONLINE_)


 
Wenn ich es vorstellen und präsentieren (was ja im Prinzip etwa das Gleiche ist) kann, warum soll ich es dann nicht auch abgeben können?

Die Beispiele sind übrigens von dieser vertraulichen Seite.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wenn ich es vorstellen und präsentieren (was ja im Prinzip etwa das Gleiche ist) kann, warum soll ich es dann nicht auch abgeben können?


Wir sollten in einem international besetzten Projekt ein umfassendes Dossier über die Konfliktlage in Nahen Osten erstellen.

a) Am 01. Dezember 2006 werden wir das Projekt abgeben.
b) Am 01. Dezember 2006 werden wir den Bericht abgeben.

Mal ganz ehrlich, mit dem ersten Satz könnte ich mich nie anfreunden.

Edit: Tippfehler


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Klar sind wir uns über den englischen Gebrauch des Wortes "project" einig, aber das heißt nicht, dass es auch im Deutschen für "Projektarbeit" verwendet werden kann. Apropos, man kann auch eine "Arbeit" abgeben und verrichten bzw. machen, also wird auch das Wort "Arbeit" im weiteren Sinne gebraucht.



Ja, das stimmt. Bei dem Wort "Arbeit" hat sich die doppelte Bedeutung etabliert, wahrscheinlich schon vor sehr langer Zeit. Im Analogieschluß könnte man dies für Projekt auch behaupten -- es ist aber einfach nicht so. Es bleibt ein Anglizismus.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wenn ich es vorstellen und präsentieren (was ja im Prinzip etwa das Gleiche ist) kann, warum soll ich es dann nicht auch abgeben können?



Ich stimme der Verwendung des Spiegels zu. Ein Projekt, das man vorstellt, wird dabei nicht transportiert, weitergegeben, abgegeben. Ein Projekt ist nicht gegenständlich. Man kann kein Projekt im wörtlichen Sinne "in der Hand halten" oder "abgeben". Eine Projektarbeit / -bericht, -mappe etc. sind dinglich, aber ein Projekt ist eben abstrakt.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ja, das stimmt. Bei dem Wort "Arbeit" hat sich die doppelte Bedeutung etabliert, wahrscheinlich schon vor sehr langer Zeit. Im Analogieschluß könnte man dies für Projekt auch behaupten -- es ist aber einfach nicht so. Es bleibt ein Anglizismus.


 
Gut, wir sind einen Schritt weiter. 

Heißt das demzufolge, dass auch "Arbeit" mal ein Anglizismus war? Über diese Frage ließe sich nun wirklich streiten, denn die Verwendung von "Arbeit" im abstraktren und konkreten (dinglichen, wie du es nennst) Sinne ist für mich nun keineswegs fremd oder englisch.



> Ich stimme der Verwendung des Spiegels zu. Ein Projekt, das man vorstellt, wird dabei nicht transportiert, weitergegeben, abgegeben. Ein Projekt ist nicht gegenständlich. Man kann kein Projekt im wörtlichen Sinne "in der Hand halten" oder "abgeben". Eine Projektarbeit / -bericht, -mappe etc. sind dinglich, aber ein Projekt ist eben abstrakt.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Okay, ich glaube, dass wir aneinander vorbeireden. Man kann nämlich auch ein "Vortrag" abgeben, man sollte ihn aber halten. Wenn du meinen Vortrag für deine Präsentation bekommen hast, möchte ich den für meine am nächsten Tag wieder haben. Den Vortrag kannst du dann bei mir am Schreibtisch abgeben.

Verhält es sich mit "Projekt" nicht auch so? Der "Vortrag" kann wie "Arbeit" und "Übersetzung" sowohl die Abhaltung bzw. die Durchführung sein, aber auch das Endprodukt. Mein fertiges Projekt kann ich doch beim Lehrer abgeben, oder?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Der "Vortrag" kann wie "Arbeit" und "Übersetzung" sowohl die Abhaltung bzw. die Durchführung sein, aber auch das Endprodukt. Mein fertiges Projekt kann ich doch beim Lehrer abgeben, oder?



Naja, das mit der "Arbeit" ist auch so eine Sache. Mein Vater hat in einer Fabrik am Fließband gearbeitet. Ich würde zu gerne sehen, wie er seine "Arbeit abgibt". Du setzt gerade die veverkürzte Form der "Klassenarbeit" mit dem allgemeinen Begriff gleich. Im Ernst, schon der Satz "Wir schreiben eine Arbeit." müsste einem doch schon merkwürdig vorkommen, oder? ;-)

Wenn es das nicht tut, dann nur, weil man weiß, dass der Begriff Arbeit hier nicht im herkömmlichen Sinn verwendet wird. Diese Arbeit kann man jedoch nicht abgeben.

Anders wiederum in der Kunst: Hier werden Bilder oder Skulpturen auch gerne "Arbeiten" genannt. vielleicht hängt das mit der Verwandschaft von "werken" und "arbeiten" zusammen, so dass von von "Werk" auf "Arbeit" für ein Bild oder eine Skulptur kam.

Nimmst Du jedoch den Begriff "Arbeit" aus diesem speziellen Umgebungen (Klassenarbeit, Kunstwerk) heraus in seine eigentlich Bedeutung, wirst Du mit "abgeben" nicht weit kommen.

Zum Vortrag:
Who, Du bist als Redner eingeladen worden. Als Du in die Aula kommst, fragt Dich jemand, was Du hier willst. Würdest Du allen Ernstes sagen:"Ich soll hier einen Vortrag abgeben."?

Wenn Du das Blatt Papier mit dem Wortlaut Deines Vortrages meinst, dann kannst Du das abgeben. Gleiches gilt für die Übersetzung. Dass Sprachfaulheit manchmal selstsame Blüten treibt, streite ich nicht ab, auch nicht, dass ich ihr selbst verfalle. Das heißt aber nicht, dass alles auch sachlich richtig ist.


Warum das mit dem Projekt im Englischen funktioniert, wird übrigens im englischsprachigen Wikipedia-Artikel erläutert. In den 50er Jahren gab es da eine Entwicklung, die zur Synonymität führte. Diese Entwicklung hat es in Deutschland offenbar nicht gegeben. Was jetzt passiert ist IMHO einfach nur sprachliche Ungenauigkeit, die - mal wieder - einfach hinge- und übernommen wird.


----------



## Whodunit

Gut, FloVi, wir müssen uns wirklich auf Uneinigkeit einigen. Ich sehe "Arbeit" und "Übersetzung" genauso wie "Projekt" in all seinen Bedeutungen - dazu gehöre auch die Klassenarbeiten und Kunstwerke.

Interessant, dass es im Englischen so eine Art Revolution dazu gab. Wer sagt, dass es die nicht auch schon in Deutschland gegeben hat? Deshalb muss es noch längst kein Anglizismus sein.


----------

